# hypoechoic vs hyperechoic



## kristyk (Jul 21, 2013)

When it comes to nodules, what is the difference between hypoechoic and hyperechoic?

My US showed echogenic nodules. Is an echogenic nodule hypoechoic or hyperechoic? Or am I just completely confused?

:confused0031:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Echogenic just means they show up on ultrasound. Hyper- vs hypo- defines the echogency, that is, they bounce back the waves more quickly than the surrounding tissue (hyper) or more slowly than the surrounding tissue (hypo).

Do you know anything else, like size? Cystic vs. solid? Vascular?


----------



## kristyk (Jul 21, 2013)

The right lobe measures 4.1 x 3.1 x 1.4 cm. Volume 6 cc. There is a 17 x 9 x 8 mm heterogeneous solid nodule and a 6 mm cysts in the right lobe.
The left lobe measures 3.9 x 2.0 x 1.1 cm. volume of 4.2 cc. There are 2 echogenic nodules in the left lobe measuring 6 mm and 7mm.
The gland has a heterogenous hypervascular appearance.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would guess you'd want to get a biopsy of that largest nodule. Solid nodules should be investigated further.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kristyk said:


> The right lobe measures 4.1 x 3.1 x 1.4 cm. Volume 6 cc. There is a 17 x 9 x 8 mm heterogeneous solid nodule and a 6 mm cysts in the right lobe.
> The left lobe measures 3.9 x 2.0 x 1.1 cm. volume of 4.2 cc. There are 2 echogenic nodules in the left lobe measuring 6 mm and 7mm.
> The gland has a heterogenous hypervascular appearance.












Yes; the next step should be FNA of that solid nodule. Hypervascular and solid do raise suspicions for cancer so this needs to be tended to.

What did your doctor have to say about the results? Do you have FNA scheduled already?

Are you having trouble swallowing? Any other symptoms that you are aware of?


----------



## kristyk (Jul 21, 2013)

My voice has been getting hoarse for the past two weeks. Some difficulty swallowing. This morning I was unable to swallow meds an ended up throwing up. Generally not feeling well... Hypo symptoms not under control. Synthroid dose of 50 mcg for 8+ yers was fine. Now I'm up to 150 mcg and still feeling Terrible.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kristyk said:


> My voice has been getting hoarse for the past two weeks. Some difficulty swallowing. This morning I was unable to swallow meds an ended up throwing up. Generally not feeling well... Hypo symptoms not under control. Synthroid dose of 50 mcg for 8+ yers was fine. Now I'm up to 150 mcg and still feeling Terrible.


Oh, yeah!! Get that FNA. That high of a dose of T4 is also an indicator which has been my personal observation over the years.

You might consider going straight on to an ENT.

Let me preface the links below by saying that I am not saying you do; only that we have to be positive you don't have cancer. I surely hope not.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=53303

http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

Good site for thyroid cancer
http://www.cancer.org/cancer/thyroidcancer/detailedguide/thyroid-cancer-what-is-thyroid-cancer


----------



## kristyk (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice...

I go to the endo tomorrow and am hoping that they do FNA right away. Waiting is the worst part of it. I would rather know one way or the other and get on with it! I'm sure the stress isn't making me feel any better.


----------

